# Perfect incentive gift card



## stevieob (30 Dec 2016)

It sure if I'm in the correct spot with this one so please feel free to move as appropriate moderators. 

I got a gift of a perfect incentive card value of €50. They are prepaid MasterCard for anyone who doesn't know them, basically the same as a One 4 All card. 
Out Thursday before Christmas in Blanch centre and in quick succession I spent €24 in a small shop,  then €17 in Debenhams.  So with €9 left on it,  I went to Reasons and the bill was just shy of €15 but I forgot to tell the shop assistant to only run €9 through the card........ And guess what,  the whole lot cleared. So I'm now about €6 overdrawn on it.
That evening I registered on their site and registered the card to my account in order to double check the balance. I figured I must have been given more than the advertised €50 but that want the case.  The €17 transaction from Debenhams wasn't showing up and it told me I had €11.02 available to spend.

Hmmmm, just maybe I used a different card for the €17!

Just happened to be in Debenhams the next morning and bought something for €11 no problem and then checked the balance on my phone and the €11 had gone straight through. 

Christmas Eve the €17  went through.... 

Anyone ever experienced anything like this before?

I have another few of these cards but am reluctant to register them on my account in case they take the money off one of them. 

Can they come after me for the balance?  Who's error was it? The shop or perfect card or the merchant?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (30 Dec 2016)

Probably yours for wandering around trying to defraud retailers.

Do the decent thing and lodge funds on to the account or make the retailer whole again in terms of any lost revenue.

But please don't come here looking for advice on how to get away with your little scam...it's offensive.


----------



## stevieob (2 Jan 2017)

eh I explained it well enough.  I wasn't wandering around trying to defraud retailers.

I was not trying any sort of scam.

You cannot top up the card.

The only thing offensive here is your smart This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language reply


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 Jan 2017)

stevieob said:


> eh I explained it well enough.  I wasn't wandering around trying to defraud retailers.
> 
> I was not trying any sort of scam.
> 
> The only thing offensive here is your smart ads reply



You're asking whether they can come after you for the balance!

Go back to the shop and pay them the money you owe them.

Otherwise, you are committing a fraud.


----------



## stevieob (2 Jan 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> You're asking whether they can come after you for the balance!
> 
> Go back to the shop and pay them the money you owe them.
> 
> Otherwise, you are committing a fraud.


 The shop has been paid through the card provider.  I don't owe the shop anything


----------



## Gordon Gekko (2 Jan 2017)

And the shop owner will probably lose that money pretty soon when the card provider realises that something is up.

The bottom line is that someone else has paid for goods that you have.

In other words, you are knowingly defrauding someone else...whether it's the card provider or the retailer is a moot point.

Do the decent thing and contact both the retailer and the card provider and explain the situation. Then pay the party who is out of pocket.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jan 2017)

Stevie - Please clarify:

You got a gift voucher for €50. 

If you get more value than €50 through not notifying them of their error, then it's fraud.  It might be fraud against the credit card company or fraud against the shop, but does that matter?

It might be fraud by omission, rather than commission, but does that matter?

This suggests that you are trying to pull a fast one, so I don't see why you are taking offence?

"I have another few of these cards but am reluctant to register them on my account in case they take the money off one of them.

Can they come after me for the balance? Who's error was it? The shop or perfect card or the merchant?"


----------



## stevieob (2 Jan 2017)

I just wanted to know if anybody else had a similar experience


----------

